

Amazon Offers $30 Credits To Orwell Kindle Swindle Victims - yan
http://consumerist.com/5352732/amazon-offers-30-credits-to-orwell-kindle-swindle-victims

======
DanielStraight
Two things:

1\. It's about freaking time. But...

2\. It's never too late to do the right thing. Kudos to Amazon.

